

Why do you hack? - Pbyte


======
aboutit
Because there are those who think to a certain point, though I, NEVER STOP.

------
kisom
Because I can't not hack.

------
joshontheweb
Same reason I played with legos and my erector set.

------
shortfold
I like to know how things work

------
stray
To solidify thought.

